# Need good canned food for a cat that only likes Fancy Feast



## antigone21 (Jul 7, 2010)

I got Minoune from the shelter 1 month ago and since she wouldn't eat for the first 2 weeks I bought her some Fancy Feast and Friskies (it was a matter of life or death, I had to get something inside of her). I also tried good canned foods like Evo, Wellness and Holistic-something but she refused them and only ate her Purina crap. It is now time to switch foods again, this time for good. Problem is that when I tried the previously named good brands, I realised they only came in paté forms. She has been eating Fancy Feast and Friskies but only the ones with chunks of meat or fish that are labeled as "grilled meat". She also refuses Fancy Feast and Friskies in a paté form. So I guess she doesn't necessarily only likes Fancy Feast, it's just that she only likes food with chunks of meat or shredded fish. Does anyone has any suggestions of canned food that isn't paté? I had no luck with Evo, Wellness and that holistic brand that I keep forgetting the name. 

I plan on feeding her real human meat eventually, but it is not possible right now, I need good chunky wet food that isn't Purina crap from the grocery store!

She's picky but oh so cute


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Merrick has chunks and pieces and different textures. My girls refuse pate-style food. Gigi only likes FF, too.


----------



## antigone21 (Jul 7, 2010)

I've never seen that brand here in Canada but I'll ask for it at the pet shops, thank you! Do you only feed Gigi FF?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Right now I do. I can't afford to throw food away if she doesn't like it. I'll experiment when I'm on better financial grounds. I can get FF for $.49 a can. She's in great health so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Here are some brands that I know are not pate:

*Innova FLEX (if it's not "flex" then it is pate): *
Pet Products - Healthy Dog Food, Natural Cat Food, Gourmet Dog Biscuits ? Innova Holistic Pet Food
Pet Products - Healthy Dog Food, Natural Cat Food, Gourmet Dog Biscuits ? Innova Holistic Pet Food

*SOME Merrick flavors (some are pate and some are chunks, check labels or experiment):* Merrick Pet Foods - Pet Foods

*Weruva (though I heard this is low in calories so should not be the sole diet): *Welcome to Weruva

*Wellness POUCHES: * http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/products ... t=cat&ft=4

*Nature's Variety home-style (if link isn't working, go to product choices, for my cat, prairie kibble and cans, then choose cans):* http://www.naturesvariety.com/Prairie/cat/can/all

*Blue Buffalo healthy Gourmet (at bottom of page):* http://www.bluebuff.com/products/cats/c ... cats.shtml

*By Nature Goldleaf selects (these are new so might be harder to find, though I think a member saw them at like petco or something recently):* http://www.bynaturepetfoods.com/product ... cat.php#bg

Some are chunks, some are shredded, some are like soup, you'll have to experiment and see what your cat likes.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh the joys of owning a fussy cat. I've given up. After yumming down a load of nature's menu, Peggy decided she preferred whiskas right after I bought a very expensive box of the stuff.

Tbh I think it's healthier for her anyway. Mainly because she'd starve if I didn't give her it.


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

My 7 year old female cat was a Fancy Feast junkie. However, she only licked the gravy and left the meat. 

I tried every brand/flavor on the market to replace the Fancy Feast, she refused all aside from Wellness Healthy Indulgence, which again - she only licked the gravy and left the meat.

But finally, I tried Weruva Paw Lickin Chicken, which is real shredded boneless chicken in gravy, and she finally eats both the meat and the gravy. It's the first time I've ever gotten her to eat the meat in canned food. She only eats it when the mood suits her though of course (Still in the process of transitioning from dry). 

But you may want to try that brand to wean her off the FF. If my picky girl likes it - it MUST be good. It has healthy ingredients too. Weruva isn't like any other canned cat food I've ever seen, and believe me when I say - I've seen them all. It looks like real meat vs processed garbage. It actually even smells good too like real chicken, while most other canned cat foods smell horrible. I think thats why my girl likes it. I can even get my boy to lick the gravy out of it, when he refused even that much with ALL other brands.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*I feed Weruva, too...*

but I supplement with Orijen dry (2 or 3 times a week) and raw in between. They do like the Weruva though. I feed the no grain flavors and basically stick to the chicken a lot of their other flavors are heavy in fish protein. The fish flavors are also cheaper so I win either way 

Yes, the food contains menadione and I am still looking for research on actual side effects on pets fed low dosages of menadione for an extended period...jury is still out on this.


----------



## antigone21 (Jul 7, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Right now I do. I can't afford to throw food away if she doesn't like it. I'll experiment when I'm on better financial grounds. I can get FF for $.49 a can. She's in great health so I'm not too concerned.


$.49!! I understand it is hard to switch when you can get it for so cheap. Here I pay $0.70 a can.



~Siameseifuplz~ said:


> Here are some brands that I know are not pate:


Wow! Thank you for such a complete list. I'll sure print it and bring it to the pet food store once I'm done with my stash of FF.



Kattt said:


> But you may want to try that brand to wean her off the FF. If my picky girl likes it - it MUST be good. It has healthy ingredients too. Weruva isn't like any other canned cat food I've ever seen, and believe me when I say - I've seen them all. It looks like real meat vs processed garbage. It actually even smells good too like real chicken, while most other canned cat foods smell horrible. I think thats why my girl likes it. I can even get my boy to lick the gravy out of it, when he refused even that much with ALL other brands.


Real meat, it this even possible?! Haha, I am always amazed/disgusted at how similar the "meat" is in cat food. Doesn't matter if it's chicken, turkey or tuna, it's all brown stuff in gravy. I'll try it for sure, thanks!


----------



## Mochi (Aug 3, 2010)

My Mochi only likes Fancy Feast too, he can devour a whole can of flaked Fish & Shrimp (his favorite!) but would only eat a few bites of the canned Wellness and Blue Wilderness that I tried to feed him. I found a good suggestion on this forum to mix his favorite food with half of the one I wanted him to start eating so that it will be an easier transition. 
I mixed half a can of Blue Wilderness Salmon and Fancy Feast and he did not even know the difference!


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

Mochi said:


> My Mochi only likes Fancy Feast too, he can devour a whole can of flaked Fish & Shrimp (his favorite!) but would only eat a few bites of the canned Wellness and Blue Wilderness that I tried to feed him. I found a good suggestion on this forum to mix his favorite food with half of the one I wanted him to start eating so that it will be an easier transition.
> I mixed half a can of Blue Wilderness Salmon and Fancy Feast and he did not even know the difference!



That's a good suggestion - I just bought Blue Buffalo canned food last night and for the first time tried feeding it to my two. Asia ate it without hesitation, but my little Zoe, who normally is not fussy and will typically only eat canned food, would not even touch it! Luckily I had half a can left of her Purina Naturals crap and she ate that, but I really don't want them eating that stuff anymore, especially since Zoe has what we think are food allergies. I'll buy a couple more cans of the Purina for her and try mixing it until she will eat it without hesitation.


----------

